
Elon Musk Says He's Working on Another Secret 'Masterplan' - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-10/tesla-ceo-says-he-s-working-on-another-secret-masterplan
======
the_duke
I love Tesla, but it's no surprise that they are in a very tough situation,
financially and strategically.

They have to:

-) Build their own production capacity for batteries, since there is no one producing batteries in the quantity or quality required

-) Build, without much government support, apart from a repaid loan, a complete charger infrastructure across all countries.

-) Compete on price with major manfucacturers that have decades of research and know how on efficiency, supply chain management, production line optimizations, and can utilize economies of scale.

-) Face a lot of negative PR, orchestrated, no doubt, by the existing players who want to push out an unwelcome rival, and are increasingly moving into the market themselves.

-) Deal with low oil prices

I wouldn't invest in Tesla right now.

------
victorhugo31337
I'm thinkin of a masterplan...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6aAFkP0BGU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6aAFkP0BGU)

------
twiceaday
Tesla model Y, an electric scooter. Then their line-up will be S3XY :)

------
jkmcf
I know he's not building a moon base, but I want one.

